# JOBAH`s amatuer pics



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

there are many beautiful pic here on AB, but I will still post some of mine that are not good as I want.. but some day...  

A. geniculata


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

A. versicolor



B. smithi



E. murinus


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

B. vagans


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

L. parahybana





G. pulchripes


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

GBB


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

P. irminia


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

P. regalis


----------



## NastyNate (Nov 8, 2009)

very nice man keep em coming


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

NastyNate said:


> very nice man keep em coming


thank you!


----------



## LovePets (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the GBB enclosure,and the T's are very nice.
Keep it up!


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Teal (Nov 8, 2009)

*Great collection! The first pic of the GBB is just awesome! *


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks Teal! this week I`m getting  few more slings  can`t wait to get some pics of new OBT!!!


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice collection. Love the molting, and drinking pics.


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice pictures. You have my favorites! Got a couple of plump guys there.


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 10, 2009)

A, genic again


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 13, 2009)

E. murinus came out for some modeling after molt


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 19, 2009)

GBB sling



P. murinus eating, crazy little T!


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*Cute lil guys! *


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 20, 2009)

or girls   thanks!


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 20, 2009)

Those are some great looking Ts!


----------



## JOBAH (Nov 20, 2009)

MissChelly said:


> Those are some great looking Ts!


thank you !


----------



## JOBAH (Dec 6, 2009)

E. murinus




GBB


----------



## JOBAH (Dec 14, 2009)

P. irminia on the run :wall:


----------



## JOBAH (Dec 18, 2009)

GBB



B. vagans



P. murinus


----------



## JOBAH (Jan 8, 2010)

juvi a.genic



B.smithi



G. pulchripes



L. parahybana before and after molt


----------



## robertcarst (Jan 8, 2010)

That little OBT is munching on a lateralis bigger than him.

Nice to see a fellow east-european on here!


----------



## JOBAH (Jan 9, 2010)

robertcarst said:


> That little OBT is munching on a lateralis bigger than him.
> 
> Nice to see a fellow east-european on here!


thanks, same here ! east europe rocks  
some day we will have more T`s than south america


----------



## JOBAH (Feb 7, 2010)

A. purpurea



P. ornata



X. immanis


----------



## perun (Feb 8, 2010)

Pozdrav Jovane,imas finu kolekciju tarantula.Video sam tvoju galeriju i na teraristici.
Odlican ti je izbor,ako ti je neka tarantula za prodaju javi


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice Collection :razz:


----------



## Fily (Feb 8, 2010)

Prelijepa purpurea :}


----------



## JOBAH (Feb 8, 2010)

Hvala! 

Thank you!


----------



## Marko (Jan 5, 2011)

Lepo kolega, lepo jest da 2 put gledam slike ali nema veze 
 Nice t`s u have there


----------



## JOBAH (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks  

MM B. vagans




X. immanis







Pamphobeteus sp. Machala 




T. stirmi




G. pulchripes



---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

P. irminia


----------



## JOBAH (Jan 8, 2011)

Iridopelma sp. Recife


----------

